# Best heat press setup (press brand, transfer paper, shirt brand)



## MyTeeFineShirts (Mar 17, 2013)

I've read a lot of posts and just haven't found an answer that I'm looking for. 

I currently use a fulfillment company but am really interested in buying a "start-up" set so I can print shirts myself, eventually getting top of the line equipment but for now just mid level stuff. 

Now, just for giggles, I went to Wal-Mart and purchased their "next style" iron-on transfer paper. Let's just say, I wouldn't even wear the shirts in public. 

I'm hoping the results were due to the low quality transfer paper and due to ironing rather than an actual press. 

Before splurging money into this, can someone please tell me that you can make a quality shirt worthy of selling using a heat press? Do all transfer papers, no matter what press, leave the horrible thick edge around the design? It's almost as if I simply glued a piece of paper onto the shirt. 

Were my results due to the low quality paper and iron, or is it simply how all pressed designs come out? 

The print itself looks good. I'm using an Epson printer with pigment ink. I cut as close as possible to the design, but my designs are not complete squares or circles so there is a lot of "white space" that once put on the shirt is extremely rubbery, thick and just plain ugly. 

Thanks for any and all comments no matter how harsh. I'm sure maybe I'm just wishfully thinking I can do this with my budget


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

When it comes to transfer papers, I've always used ironall brand tho others swear by JPSS (Jetpro soft stretch). Either will work well on light t-shirt colors. Ironall & others are very good for dark shirt transfers but should be used with a vinyl cutter to properly cut the design so it has no excess paper around the image. No matter what, you'll be able to feel a dark transfer on the shirt, but it will feel like a thin sheet of paper rather than the thick plastic you mentioned. These papers are the best available but dark transfers can be a pain when it comes to washability. Some claim it's unnecessary but I wash mine in cold water, inside out & dry on low heat, no bleach of any type. There is no wash issue with light transfers as long as pigment ink is used. Also, with light transfers, when cutting which can be done with scissors, leave only 1/4 in. or so around the image to press it. You must use a heat press for transfers. Using a home iron will not work properly due to not enough having enough heat or pressure to apply.


----------



## MyTeeFineShirts (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

A few follow up questions..

Can i not use scissors to cut around the design for dark garment paper? 

You wash the garment before and after press and then give to the customer or you mean just let the customer know preferred washing method? 

If you wouldn't care, which press would you recommend for start up?


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

MyTeeFineShirts said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> A few follow up questions..
> 
> ...


 Using scissors for dark paper is nearly impossible if you want a professional look. There's no need to wash the garment at all. I was only speaking of shirts I make for myself, but if you're selling to others, definitely inform of washing instructions. Even with light transfers on white, if they're bleached as most people do for whites, the ink will fade or wash out.


----------



## shirtfun (Aug 11, 2007)

For 10+ years, we've used Geo Knight heat presses and they are great. When we used to use heat transfers, we'd cut as close to the edge as possible. You have to get the pressure just right. Personally, I think we had the best looking transferred t-shirts out there ;-) but DTG was really the way to go for us because - as you said - you can't get inside and cut the white out.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can if you use a Contour Cutter/Vinyl cutter with contour cutting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------

